

We Need a "TRUSTe for SaaS Apps" - jcarini
http://glasseyonsaas.typepad.com/glassey_on_saas/2008/09/we-need-a-truste-for-saas-apps.html

======
gleb
I agree, there is a real opportunity there. The "seal of approval" businesses
are great. You get paid for doing almost nothing, so it has very high margins.
The customers prominently feature the seals on their sites, and pay you for
the privilege for promoting your brand, giving you SEO and making your
business go viral.

------
DenisM
I could use something like this. We lose plenty of business because "I'm not
confident giving my data to people I don't know much about".

------
swombat
What, we need another one of those rip-off leeches? No thanks, there's already
enough Verisigns in this world.

